# Best Washable Pee Pad?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Ellie is trained primarily on pee pads. I can't use the blue paper ones because she will not stop ripping them up and chewing the cotton.

I have begun using the cloth ones from Petco called PoochPads. They are working except that the bottom is not really waterproof and they get damp very quickly which goes through to the floor.

Is there a better brand?

Sorry if this is a repost - I can't find my original post and right after I posted, the server went down.

Thanks

Louise


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a link that was posted just before the forum went down, but I don't remember who posted it, but I do remember they said that they liked the brown one.

http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Pet-n-Vet__W0QQ_armrsZ1

Hope this helps


----------



## TaqaTerv (Apr 21, 2009)

While I can't speak as to the best pad to use, I saw a system at a Chinese Crested dog show that made sense to me. She bought washable pads in a size that matched a plastic dog crate pan. Glued the harsh half of velcro fasteners to the corners of the plastic pan and sewed the soft half of the fasteners to the corners of the pad. Velcro down the pee pad in the plastic pan and VOILA! Leakproof enough even for a hotel room.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It was me who posted the link to ebay with the potty pads. They are fantastic (and cheap)....like $9 each. They are huge, hold lots of pee and wash great !!! You will love them. I have some of the Petsmart/Petco pads. No comparison. They are wonderful.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks - I just ordered some


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

I just received the pads and tried one. Ellie liked it fine and it doesn't leak through at all. And of course, a lot less expensive.

Thanks for the recommendation.

Louise


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

louise said:


> I just received the pads and tried one. Ellie liked it fine and it doesn't leak through at all. And of course, a lot less expensive.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> Louise


When I bought them, they were like $8.75 each. I paid $22 ish at Petsmart. Through numerous washings...the $9 ebay purchase far surpassed. I hope you are happy with them. I am.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm getting in here late, but I had the same problem, and this wonderful product put an end to the issue completely:

Amazon.com: Richell 94529 Paw Trax Pet Training Tray: Home & Garden

I use the standard size pee pads (arm and hammer brand or whatever I can find.) They are a bit too big, so I fold it over about an inch on one side and it fits perfectly. Baxter cannot get grab at it from the middle to tear it out (one of the reviews said her dog did that.) I have it because we keep a pee pad in the laundry room for him just in case he needs it during the day while we're at work. He very rarely uses it, but we were going through pee pads left and right because he would shred them. Since we got this thing, we've had the same pee-pad in there all month!


----------

